# Download Microsoft Office 2019 Professional Plus (1 User)



## oxoViperoxo (25. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eben bei MMOGA Microsoft Office 2019 Professional Plus (1 User) gekauft. Den Key habe ich erhalten, jedoch keinen Downloadlink. Lediglich einen Verweis auf die Microsoft Homepage. Dort kann ich aber keinen Downloadlink finden (vielleicht habe ich ihn auch übersehen).

Kann mir da jemand kurz weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und frohe Weihnachten

Gruss

 Chris


----------



## Torben456 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hey, 

den Key kannst du in der Regel erst nach der Installation eingeben. 

Hier kannst du die ISO runterladen -> Vielen Dank fuer den Download von Microsoft Windows & Office ISO Download Tool | heise Download. 

Alternativ kannst du auch deinen Key bei www.office.de/setup eingeben und gucken ob es klappt.


----------



## keinnick (25. Dezember 2018)

Moin, versuche mal diesen Link: Office

Edit: Zu langsam


----------



## oxoViperoxo (25. Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank an euch beide


----------

